# Would you rather feel too hot or too cold? [POLL]



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I would definately rather be too cold cause you can always add more blankets and I hate to sweat........ewwwwwe


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> I would definately rather be too cold cause you can always add more blankets and I hate to sweat........ewwwwwe


Ditto!!!!! Though with the lung problems now it has to be about 70 degre3es year round in the house.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

TOO HOT! i HAAAAATE being cold.... but i guess that's because i'm thin skinned from living in southern california my whole life..


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Charlie06 said:


> I would definately rather be too cold cause you can always add more blankets and I hate to sweat........ewwwwwe


You're taking the question too logically. Just imagine there would be no blankets, nor freezer around you could jump in to 

If you had to choose, would you rather be too cold or too hot?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I definately prefer it to be too cool rather than too warm. My office is always too warm for me. It puts me to sleep in the afternoon.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh crud. I didn't read this first. I said too cold because I could always add more clothes.

But....if I couldn't do that, I'd say too hot. Is there a body of water nearby?? :lol:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I prefer the heat. Once I get too cold, I can not get rid of the chill. I am the only one I know that would rather be outside on a hot humid day than in air conditioning.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Cold for sure- heat sucks, you can NEVER get rid of it, even naked, but with cold you can always just put more on. You and YOUR DOGS can go outside and play in the cold, too. Same can't be said for heat.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Cold for me. Wifey ALWAYS has the house to hot.....


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

*too cold*

it is always too hot in this house!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I really dont like either one, but I would prefer to be too hot, because once you have gotten too cold, it takes way to long to warm up. Plus I hate shivering..


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Too hot for sure! I hate being cold!! brrrrrr.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm with too cold on this one.. I can't stand too much heat..


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Joe said:


> You're taking the question too logically. Just imagine there would be no blankets, nor freezer around you could jump in to
> 
> If you had to choose, would you rather be too cold or too hot?


OKAY JOE STOP IT.......lol

If there was nothing Would I rather freeze to death or burn to death....it wouldn't really matter....lol


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Charlie06 said:


> OKAY JOE STOP IT.......lol
> 
> If there was nothing Would I rather freeze to death or burn to death....it wouldn't really matter....lol


Question wasn't about freezing to death or burning to dead 
You're pushing it too far 

Question, once again: Would you rather feel too hot or too cold?


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Joe said:


> Question wasn't about freezing to death or burning to dead
> You're pushing it too far
> 
> Question, once again: Would you rather feel too hot or too cold?


OK, if I had to choose I guess I would go back to my original answer even if I couldn't have a blanket........but you're really making me think way too much  I don't like doing that.....lol


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It is far easier to add clothing and warm up than it is too cool down. I HATE hot hot weather. I would love 72-74 degrees all the time. PERFECT. Great for showing dogs, riding horses, fishing...Not so hot that you get all icky-sweaty. I wilt when it's too hot.:no:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Too cold...you can always put more layers of clothes on... once you're naked that's as far as you can go...LOL


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Oh man... looks like, there is no way I could convince you to just answer the question as it is. There was nothing about clothes or someone freezing naked, or burning to death...

Not that the answer is so important to me, but still, why is this being so hard?


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Hot, hate being cold


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Joe said:


> Question, once again: Would you rather feel too hot or too cold?


Well, if you are a woman going thru menopause  you get to feel *too* hot and *too* cold in the same 5 minutes ...oh boy...you gotta love those hot flashes and those cold flashes ....NOT!:no:

I voted for too cold because I can't function when it's hot and humid. If you are too cold (and if you can't put on extra clothes or blankets) you can at least run around and get warm that way.


----------



## tcww (Oct 3, 2007)

colddddddd! Brrrrrrrr!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I voted too hot because Daisy and I just go to the lake. She fishes in the water, and I sit on the dock with my feet dangling in the water. Keeps us both cool no matter how hot and humid it gets. And then Daisy occasionally shakes, which is very appreciated.

Ahhh, as I sit here knowing it's 30 degrees outside, I long for those days again. I tell Daisy all winter long, 2 more weeks


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

I'd rather be too cold....my classroom is constantly 28C in the spring and summer because of the wall of windows with blinds that TRAP IN the heat and the asphalt auxiliary gym roof.

I've also found a way to calm myself down so I don't shiver in the cold outside either!


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

I'd rather be too hot. I go outside in the summer to get warm. My husband keeps the air at 72 and I freeze to death. 85 degrees and over is my kind of weather.


----------



## Lacy Licksalot (Nov 13, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Well, if you are a woman going thru menopause  you get to feel *too* hot and *too* cold in the same 5 minutes ...oh boy...you gotta love those hot flashes and those cold flashes ....NOT!:no:
> 
> I voted for too cold because I can't function when it's hot and humid. If you are too cold (and if you can't put on extra clothes or blankets) you can at least run around and get warm that way.


I fully understand and can relate to the hot flashes ... :redhot:

I pick too cold.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I like it hot.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Being at that menopausal age, I'm ALWAYS too hot!!!! I'm sure that many others can understand this! I could sleep with the windows open year round!!!!!! (& it gets cold here) It's a family joke about how cool I keep my house - 64%F - & I still have a t-shirt on! Hey, it's MY house and the dogs like it cool as well!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Well, if you are a woman going thru menopause  you get to feel *too* hot and *too* cold in the same 5 minutes ...oh boy...you gotta love those hot flashes and those cold flashes ....NOT!:no:
> 
> I voted for too cold because I can't function when it's hot and humid. If you are too cold (and if you can't put on extra clothes or blankets) you can at least run around and get warm that way.


I understand exactly, Cathy!!!!!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I hate being cold. My husband keeps the air conditioning almost frigid....makes me crazy! Living in south Florida for the last 27 years, I have more tolerance to heat.(although we now spend our summers in Michigan)


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

windows open 24/7 i know the feeling and i drive my daughter nuts cos she feels the cold middle of winter and i still kick the duvet off i keep telling her shes got all this to come


----------

